# What is the best glue for gluing hardboard to plywood



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Building a crosscut sled and wanted to have harboard on top and bottom.

It TB II okay for this?

Thanks


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I Used TBI and it worked GREAT. TBII will be just as good, the only difference is water resistance is better on the TBII


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks for the link PL.

That is exactly my issue is that the 3/4 ply is not thick enough for the tracks I want to install.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

TB1 2 or 3 will all work fine


----------



## kimball (May 16, 2009)

Since your sled won't be getting wet, TB I is suficient and cheaper than II or III. Cut HB over size and rout it to finish size (one side at a time) after it has cured. This allows for any slippage during the glue up.
Good luck, 
Kimball


----------

